# How to add Applecare plan?



## Sushi2Go (Mar 27, 2022)

I was covering tech and my dumbass was able to get a guest to buy an Applecare plan. Only thing is I don't even know how to process it. Couldn't even find the plan itself because the boat is a mess. But anyways the screen said to scan something on the mydevice and I'm like what?

Before if we had to add a warranty I just had to scan the barcode on the warranty card. No one seems to know how. So what's the process? And how is the warranty for Allstate done so I know in the future. Thanks.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 28, 2022)

Sushi2Go said:


> I was covering tech and my dumbass was able to get a guest to buy an Applecare plan. Only thing is I don't even know how to process it. Couldn't even find the plan itself because the boat is a mess. But anyways the screen said to scan something on the mydevice and I'm like what?
> 
> Before if we had to add a warranty I just had to scan the barcode on the warranty card. No one seems to know how. So what's the process? And how is the warranty for Allstate done so I know in the future. Thanks.


AppleCare forms are with the Apple stuff. There is a button under home for AppleCare on the register & on the my device. The guest has fill out the form, I think. There is more info in the April monthly planner.
Wait till you see xbox x with Microsoft all acces bank loan.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Mar 28, 2022)

The Allstate/SquareTrade is all a Guest-driven registration. We just sell the plan and it puts it on the receipt. You hand the Guest the brochure (if you have any — ETLs rarely order them) and they register the product on SquareTrade.com after uploading a photo of the receipt showing the purchase.

Selling AppleCare is different. It’s done on the myDevice.
There’s an app called AppleCare+ on the myDevice and you sign into it with your TM# and PIN (so you get the “credit” for selling it).

It’ll guide you through it but basically you’ll first scan the product barcode (let’s say it’s an iPad), it’ll know what specs it is and display the appropriate price for the plan.
Now, I forget if you scan a barcode from the myDevice into POS, which I think you do but I’m not sure, it’s been a while…
The Guest fills in their info and email and they’ll finish at home (I don’t believe the myDevice collects the credit card info).
You finish up the transaction in POS.
And this is important: *scan the receipt’s barcode into the AppleCare+ app! *
It’s the last step in the app so it knows what transaction is tied to the sale.
If you forget to do this, Apple doesn’t get the information they need.
(As a last resort, you can also go into Receipt Viewer on a computer and pull up the transaction and enter the receipt number manually, but that’sa hassle).


----------



## TTB (Mar 28, 2022)

There’s an app on the zebra now for AppleCare. It wasn’t there when it first rolled out so check that your zebra is updated.  I didn’t know that I get “credit” almost sold one but guest was annoyed at the procedure and declined. I wanted to know the process as well. Also superiors Tl and ETL knew shit about this and I had to figure it out on my own . Where is the communication. Guess I’ll be training THEM again…….


----------



## Sushi2Go (Mar 28, 2022)

starmaster1000 said:


> The Allstate/SquareTrade is all a Guest-driven registration. We just sell the plan and it puts it on the receipt. You hand the Guest the brochure (if you have any — ETLs rarely order them) and they register the product on SquareTrade.com after uploading a photo of the receipt showing the purchase.
> 
> Selling AppleCare is different. It’s done on the myDevice.
> There’s an app called AppleCare+ on the myDevice and you sign into it with your TM# and PIN (so you get the “credit” for selling it).
> ...



Is there no brochure or Applecare card that we're suppose to give them after purchase? Could have sworn seeing them before but not sure. Thanks for guiding me in the right direction.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Mar 28, 2022)

Sushi2Go said:


> Is there no brochure or Applecare card that we're suppose to give them after purchase? Could have sworn seeing them before but not sure. Thanks for guiding me in the right direction.


Nope all of the legal mumbo jumbo is emailed to them.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Mar 28, 2022)

TTB said:


> I didn’t know that I get “credit”


Well, it just looks good but you don’t get anything out of it. Unless your store does like little drawings or contests, much like RedCard signups.

At an old store of mine, once a quarter we’d do “SRP-Rama” or some crap like that. Whichever Tech TM sold the most SquareTrade/AppleCare combined would get lunch with the SD and the ETL-SS. It was your choice, $25 limit. It worked but then the SD got transferred and the new one couldn’t care less.


----------

